# is the 6.4 enough for 5500 ram



## bullit340

I am adding another truck. It would be in a ram 5500 or f550 size truck, and can't decide between a 6.4 hemi or the ford v10.
Being a dodge guy I would prefer the ram but don't have any real feedback on the 6.4 and how it hauls loam, mulch and other stuff during the landscape season. How well does it tow a s300 bobcat on a 12k gvw trailer?

I know its not going to be diesel power but I don't want to go diesel. I am told the mpg would be better with the 6.4 which is important but not a deal breaker. The ford v10 has been around longer and I have feedback on the v10. Any feedback would be great


----------



## Whiffyspark

Are you buying new?


----------



## SnoFarmer

new or used, the 6.4 hemi is getting some very good reviews from the guys who use it in the 2500's to tow 5er's or towing heavy, some are towing well over 12k with them in the 2500
And I bet it gets better gas mileage than the ford's v10.

take a look Cummins forum has a whole section devoted to the 6.4 hemi.
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/4th-gen-non-cummins-powered-ram-general-discussion/


----------



## JustJeff

Well, it's the strongest Hemi made to date yet. If you've had a truck of this size with a gas motor before and were okay with it, I don't see why you wouldn't be satisfied with one that's the strongest yet. By the way, you won't be able to find one used yet, they haven't been in the market long enough.


----------



## bullit340

I was planning on going new.

I think that the 6.4 gets way better mpg than the v10. A lot of this comes from the shutdown of cylinders during highway use. I am not sure if this actually works in the 5500. Either way I do not do too much highway mileage in the heavy trucks anyways.

My other duallys have all been diesel. Coming from diesel to gas I am sure I will be somewhat disappointed but I am just done with the diesel thing and it does not make sense for me anymore. I don't really want to spend 50k with dump body etc… and have it be just a little bit better than a chevy 6.0 gas.

I did test drive the 6.4 but there was no body on it. Anything over 35 mph the truck was just bouncing all over the road. The body definitely makes it more road worthy.


----------



## novawagonmaster

6.4 Hemi with 4.88 gears... you should be good to go.


----------



## Triple L

I wish you could get 4.10 gears as 4.88's that thing will be wound out like crazy... 

I'm a diesel guy but I want one too haha


----------



## My bowtie

I read somewhere that the cab and chassis 6.4 doesn't have cylinder deactivation while running down the road. Only deactivates when the pto is in use. Theory is pto doesn't need 8cyl to operate. Realistically how much unloaded highway use would a 4500/5500 see to even benifit from it. 

That said, my 3500 SRW 6.4 has been great. I've got the 3:73 gears. I only tow 12k a few time a yr, so they work for me.


----------



## Marek

I have a friend who just bought a reg cab 4x4 5500 w/ aluminum landscape dump with the 6.4. So far he loves it and has just of 6k on it. It gets .5 mpg better then our 08 450 v 10 2x extra cab with a 12' steel bed. Other than that he loves it.


----------



## Triple L

So what's the fuel economy he's getting out of it if it's. 5 better than your v10?


----------



## My bowtie

.5 better isnt much. Better than nothing tho. Curious on what mpg's he's getting also.


----------



## R.J.B.

I just bought a 2014 3500 srw 6.4 and I tow a john deere 317 skid steer and it tows it just fine. lots of power and the torque range is low on that motor. I went from a 6.7 powerstroke to this hemi and I'm not disappointed filling up since gas is 75 cents cheaper. I wish I could have gotten the aisin trans in it!


----------



## hellion

Looks like a number of others are giving up the diesel gig. Before reading this thread, I thought I was thinking out of the box. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Buswell Forest

I am very much brand loyal to Ford, so I am partial, but the V10 Ford is your better bet.
I have a friend who bought a new 2010 F550 4x4 with the V10. It pulls a 19 inch tandem axle chipper and hauls up to 8 yards of chips at a time. He reports it makes 10 mpg loaded or empty, uphill or downhill. They are dead nuts reliable too, proven. So is the 6 speed auto.
Not a knock on the RAM, just an opinion. I saw a RAM 5500 4x4 reg cab with the Cummins and an 11 foot aluminum dump at the fair. Dark chocolate brown. Truck was sexiful. I am 100% FORD, but that truck was hot.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Ford V10

Horsepower (SAE net)362 @ 4750 rpm
Torque457 lb.-ft. @ 3250 rpm
******************************************

RAM 6.4

367 HP @ 4600 rpm
429 torque @ 4400


----------



## Whiffyspark

Buswell Forest;1858968 said:


> Ford V10
> 
> Horsepower (SAE net)362 @ 4750 rpm
> Torque457 lb.-ft. @ 3250 rpm
> ******************************************
> 
> RAM 6.4
> 
> 367 HP @ 4600 rpm
> 429 torque @ 4400


Rear end gearing and trans spacing plays a bigger role than those numbers.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Whiffyspark;1859044 said:


> Rear end gearing and trans spacing plays a bigger role than those numbers.


You got that right!
Pops traded his 2011 Ram 1500 (5.7 with 6-speed auto and 3.55 gears) for a 2014 Ram 1500 with same 5.7, but with 8-speed auto and 3.92 gears. He liked the old one, but he is head over heels in love with the new one. He tows a race car with it in the summer, and it is a night/day difference. The bump in fuel economy is an added bonus.


----------



## hellion

Whiffyspark;1859044 said:


> Rear end gearing and trans spacing plays a bigger role than those numbers.


Right on Whiffyspatk!


----------



## Buswell Forest

Of course the trans and rear end gearing matter. Just posted the basic numbers. Pretty sure the average F550 has 4:88 gearing. I know at one point you could get 5:30 gears. Might have been only on special vehicle orders like ambulances and fire trucks..and I think if you check the right box you can also get 4:10s.
4:88 sounds way too steep, but my 7.3 PSD F550 4x4 had them and would still run 80 mph if you wanted to. With the CGVWR these trucks have, 4:88s are a good thing. I once weighed my truck at 24,300 lbs carrying stone...and it moved out fine. Numb up hills, but taking off was no issue. And the brakes stopped it fine.


----------

